# yellow-finned leatherjacket



## matt_bet (Dec 6, 2006)

hi,
recently got a yellow-finned leather jacket that is around 10cm long and really healthy but havent been able to get it to eat. Im feeding all my other fish blood worms and marine green frozen food but it is quite shy and even when it does come out, it doesnt seem interested in the food.
the other fish were a little scared of it when it was first put in but nothing bothers it at all, and i dont blame them, the barb on its head could go right through my finger.
does anyone have any suggestions, or should i just wait it out till he gets really hungry?
matt


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

sometimes it can take weeks for fish to re-gain an appetite after moving or just introducking to a new enviroment. But if it goes over 2 weeks i would say you got a big problem. Have you done anything to the food to make it more interesting for the fish. I know none of my fish can avoid mysis shrimp saturated in garlic.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

As what andre said. When they ship fish they starve the fish so it doesnt pollute the water in the bag. With that being done some fish still wont eat after they arrive. A good LFS wont sell them if they are not eating.


----------

